# ESP's are awesome!



## Frey (Jun 12, 2009)

Kind of a random thread without much of a point... But I played an ESP (well an LTD) today for the first time in my life and man did I enjoy it, I had always been deceived into thinking that ESP's or LTD's were "tone-less" and didn't play well at all by some of my musical peers, that is until I finally got to play one! I got to play the EC-1000QM and boy as great as the thing sounded and played it had looks to match! Thought I'd share my new revelation, can't wait to find a seven from these guys


----------



## MTech (Jun 13, 2009)

ESP>LTD
but your friends obviously can't be trusted.

They just put out a great new 7 and there's a thread all about the new models.


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Jun 13, 2009)

I love ESP's too Here is my Horizon II. It's an amazing guitar!!!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 13, 2009)

Aw I don't have any pics of mine. I'll take one tomorrow for ya.


----------



## Panterica (Jun 13, 2009)

i looooove my M-II

i'll only be playing ESP and Bernie Rico Jr's from now on


----------



## MTech (Jun 13, 2009)

Panterica said:


> i'll only be playing ESP and Bernie Rico Jr's from now on


----------



## Frey (Jun 13, 2009)

MTech said:


> ESP>LTD
> but your friends obviously can't be trusted.
> 
> They just put out a great new 7 and there's a thread all about the new models.



Haha you're right and I saw the Horizon 7 for the first time last week here on the forums and fell in love!



Neoclasiccl said:


> I love ESP's too Here is my Horizon II. It's an amazing guitar!!!



Killer guitar! I can't tell if I'm envious or just jealous 



vortex_infinium said:


> Aw I don't have any pics of mine. I'll take one tomorrow for ya.



It's no big deal, but that would be killer!


----------



## Luuk (Jun 13, 2009)

Love mine ESP Horizon FR II (black cherry). Sorry no pics (yet).


----------



## theinTIMidator (Jun 13, 2009)

ESP is certainly a killer brand.


----------



## Frey (Jun 13, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Love mine ESP Horizon FR II (black cherry). Sorry no pics (yet).



Don't worry about the pics, that guitar is sick though!



theinTIMidator said:


> ESP is certainly a killer brand.



Yes they are


----------



## Zahs (Jun 13, 2009)

you know what... i'm starting to like ESPs, they look quite appealing....


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 13, 2009)

A friend of mine has an LTD M-1000. Amazing construction, specially given the price.

I have yet to play an ESP... I really dig their old teardrop headstock shape, though. Pointy guitars are just not my thing


----------



## Panterica (Jun 13, 2009)

They are indeed kick ass
all my super strats will be ESP's, horizons and mirages
My V needs I'll leave to Bernie
Singlecuts for stoner metal, prolly Edwards


----------



## MTech (Jun 13, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> I have yet to play an ESP... I really dig their old teardrop headstock shape, though.


----------



## Frey (Jun 13, 2009)

Zahs said:


> you know what... i'm starting to like ESPs, they look quite appealing....



just wait until you play one!



Sang-Drax said:


> A friend of mine has an LTD M-1000. Amazing construction, specially given the price.
> 
> I have yet to play an ESP... I really dig their old teardrop headstock shape, though. Pointy guitars are just not my thing



You should make it your business to try one out, I regret not trying one sooner! And there's nothing wrong with not liking pointy guitars, to each his own!



Panterica said:


> They are indeed kick ass
> all my super strats will be ESP's, horizons and mirages
> My V needs I'll leave to Bernie
> Singlecuts for stoner metal, prolly Edwards




How are the Bernie Rico's? I've never had the opportunity to play one myself.


----------



## Sir Euric (Jun 14, 2009)

My first ESP is an H-100, Electric blue, chrome hardware, and has the (what my cousin and I dubbed the dog penis headstock) then ESP downgraded them to H-50's and black hardware, but mine has a weird belly cutout that looks kinda like a tornado shape that goes almost all the way down the back of the body.

I also have an ltd F400FM, ltd EX400 olympic white and I put a red scary monkey decal on it, Edwards ESP Alexi sawtooth, and an ltd B-105 bass in the black gold paint job.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 14, 2009)

I think people get down on ESP because they have soo many endorsers and all the teenagers flock to them because Metallica and others are playing them. So they are kinda seen as "trendy". Then Jackson players frown upon ESP because they acquired alot of Jackson's endorsers .

My 1st 2 ESP's (early M1 and early SRC) I owned were ok but nothing special. They were built solid but felt lifeless and thin sounding. I then acquired 2 Custom ESP's which are stellar. These were then followed by a MII urban camo and a standard series Raindeer. Both of these are top notch also. 
The newer ESP's really are completely different from the 1st 2 I had. They have life and snappy tone.

Now I still love my Jacksons too, but after just getting a Rico Jr. I can honestly say it is the best guitar I have ever played. So responsive to your fingers and it really sings/comes alive moreso then anything else I have ever owned. Theres just a whole other level of magic going on to it.


----------



## MTech (Jun 14, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> I think people get down on ESP because they have soo many endorsers and all the teenagers flock to them because Metallica and others are playing them. So they are kinda seen as "trendy".
> 
> but after just getting a Rico Jr. I can honestly say it is the best guitar I have ever played. So responsive to your fingers and it really sings/comes alive moreso then anything else I have ever owned. Theres just a whole other level of magic going on to it.


Which that's stupid cause they're one of the only companies out there who doesn't pay people to play their guitars so if an artist is playing them you know they actually like the guitars. Plus when you buy a sig model they're built to the specs of the artist which is hard to say for a lot of other companies.


Good wording on the Rico's too they def are extremely responsive and have a sort of magic to them so to speak.


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 16, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> I think people get down on ESP because they have soo many endorsers and all the teenagers flock to them because Metallica and others are playing them. So they are kinda seen as "trendy". Then Jackson players frown upon ESP because they acquired alot of Jackson's endorsers .
> 
> My 1st 2 ESP's (early M1 and early SRC) I owned were ok but nothing special. They were built solid but felt lifeless and thin sounding. I then acquired 2 Custom ESP's which are stellar. These were then followed by a MII urban camo and a standard series Raindeer. Both of these are top notch also.
> The newer ESP's really are completely different from the 1st 2 I had. They have life and snappy tone.
> ...


 
I had an EC-1000 that felt absolutely lifeless, and the other guitarist in my band plays an F400 which also feels dead to me. I'm considering an mh400 now, and i've been totally put off by that EC and that F, eventhough my Viper 407 is real nice


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2009)

Frey said:


> Kind of a random thread without much of a point... But I played an ESP (well an LTD) today for the first time in my life and man did I enjoy it, I had always been deceived into thinking that ESP's or LTD's were "tone-less" and didn't play well at all by some of my musical peers, that is until I finally got to play one! I got to play the EC-1000QM and boy as great as the thing sounded and played it had looks to match! Thought I'd share my new revelation, can't wait to find a seven from these guys




no offence to your musical peers but generally people who say things like that about quality instruments such as ESP guitars are people who cant afford to own them. Also tone is entirley subjective and nothing is 'toneless'.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

MTech said:


> ESP>LTD



in my experience, that's not _always_ the case. I've played some LTDs that smoke other ESPs I've played.



MTech said:


> your friends obviously can't be trusted.





I love my Horizon FR-II, see my profile album for pics of it. I have major ESP gas right now, consisting of:

M-II EMG
LTD M-400
LTD Axxion
LTD EC-1000
LTD SC-607B

and the list goes on!

ESP sure are awesome


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 16, 2009)

Edwards, Killer, Grassroots and Navigator also put out some quality stuff. Even if it's not a true ESP, it doesn't mean it's crap. 

Considering that this is an ESP appreciation thread, I'm just gonna tease everybody and post Shinji's quilts from the bmusic forums.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

this thread has given me all sorts of GAS


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 16, 2009)

the cutaway on the tele is an interesting idea


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 16, 2009)

Assuming these work (can't check at work atm). Here's some more.


----------



## MTech (Jun 16, 2009)

I love his 30th Anniv Blue Quilt Eclipse... that and the Flame one Jeff from Devil Driver has are amazing.


----------



## IDLE (Jun 16, 2009)

Horizon's with a carved top are pretty much my all time favorite guitar shape.

I have a B7 that was built in the kiso custom shop I got for really cheap off of ebay. I feel slightly guilty every time play it because it's such a good instrument and I feel like I'm not good enough for it. Attention was paid to every single detail, you can tell that the people who made it took pride in their work. My only critism of it is that I wish it was a color instead of being black.


----------



## MTech (Jun 17, 2009)

IDLE said:


> My only critism of it is that I wish it was a color instead of being black.


That's how most ESP owners/lovers feel


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

i really like esps i've just never bought them for some resaon. i kinda want one now... 

do they make an MH series 7?


----------



## MTech (Jun 17, 2009)

Closest is the new Horizon


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

is it gonna come with a trem?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 17, 2009)

There's this as well:


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 17, 2009)

i snagged a mid 80's M-II from my old band's vocalist's crackhead uncle for $400, dead mint.

Black, White JB in the bridge, black little '59 in the neck, maple board, OFR. Man, it was sweet. Sold it to buy my '87 Trans Am GTA. I considered it a good deal, but some of you may disagree


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 17, 2009)

^^ Did it look like this:





?

Badass guitars.


----------



## Panterica (Jun 17, 2009)

hoooooly fuck me sideways that eclipse is hot


----------



## Ketzer (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, one of those.



Adam Of Angels said:


> ^^ Did it look like this:
> 
> **PIC**
> ?
> ...


----------



## norway (Jun 18, 2009)

My sexy black esp horizon


----------



## drmosh (Jun 18, 2009)

ESP = pure quality


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 18, 2009)

^That is a sweet guitar. White binding is all it takes to make a boring black guitar awesome


----------



## Panterica (Jun 18, 2009)

i've been wanting a black horizon for fucking ever


----------



## norway (Jun 18, 2009)

Panterica said:


> i've been wanting a black horizon for fucking ever



save some money and get one you wont regret it

now i want really badly the seven string version haha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2009)

This thread needs more pics:








And more interest is needed on the Akiya sig (both ESP and Edwards:











And I actually like the Aiji sig too...


----------



## hairychris (Jun 18, 2009)

I kinda like Horizons.

Tried the KH-1 and KH-2 and the necks on both sucked balls, though.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's my pair of custom camo 's . Baritone 7 SRC and 6 string Horizon. I did have a Urban Camo MII to make it a trio, but recently sold it as my green camo Horizon was simular and got more playing time.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice  Dan's 7 you've got is sick


----------



## MTech (Jun 19, 2009)

That green one is pretty damn nice I've seen your "Gaymo" one before but not the green.
What'd those end up running you/what dealer did you go through and what kinda wait time??


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 19, 2009)

lol "Gaymo" haven't heard that before, but I suppose it is pretty flamboyant  . I just love obnoxious loud colored guitars. 

Yeah it is ESP Dan's guitar from the ESP forum. I used to drool over it when he posted pics there. He ended up selling it to Lee (eelblack2 here) and then I bought it from Lee.


The green camo wasn't cheap at all and took 14 months. I'm not sure if I should throw out specific dealer prices but it was roughly $1k-1500 more then my Rico Jr custom. It's damn nice but the Rico is even nicer, so I don't think I would put down that much cash for one again having compared the two. ( i'd without a doubt just get another Rico)
But it was a custom guitar I really wanted made as ESP does great matte camo finishes.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 19, 2009)

norway said:


> save some money and get one you wont regret it
> 
> now i want really badly the seven string version haha



HAHAHAHA!

i just love your username/avatar!


----------



## MTech (Jun 19, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> lol "Gaymo" haven't heard that before, but I suppose it is pretty flamboyant  . I just love obnoxious loud colored guitars.


I got that from his guitar tech.. apparently he's embarrassed by the finishes and does all his work when nobody is around and calls that particular finish "Gaymo" 

I remember when he got it cause they had the pic on the site but I couldn't remember how much it ended up being it's actually a pretty cool layout. I dig his LV one but he actually had LV do the material for it (just like the interior of his cars) so it's not just painted on from what I understand. $$$$

I'm trying to get Bernie to do camo finishes....


----------



## JMad81 (Jun 20, 2009)

Im a die hard ESP fan (I only own ESPs). If you thought the EC-100 was good, you havent seen anything yet... Try a higher end LTD or a real ESP and you will be blown away.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 20, 2009)

Whats the common understanding of the H-307? Higher end LTD or lower end LTD? In my experience, they sound great but the nuts are put on slopily etc and the maple top is just a veneer! Kind of like Schecters. Maybe its the South Korean build. My custom ESP is the nicest guitar I have ever played. EVER!


----------



## norway (Jun 20, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> i just love your username/avatar!


----------



## JMad81 (Jun 21, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Whats the common understanding of the H-307? Higher end LTD or lower end LTD? In my experience, they sound great but the nuts are put on slopily etc and the maple top is just a veneer! Kind of like Schecters. Maybe its the South Korean build. My custom ESP is the nicest guitar I have ever played. EVER!



It is a Korean build and for all i know, LTDs probably built in the same plant as a Diamond Series Schecter. Its considered a higher end LTD, but the quality does not compare to a real ESP, especially the quality of a custom.

You got me curious, what ESP Custom do you have (maybe some pics )?


----------



## ccc187307 (Jun 22, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Tried the KH-1 and KH-2 and the necks on both sucked balls, though.


 
ESP or LTD? I cant imagine anyone not liking the real deals. I only have them because it was basically the guitar i wanted except for the cosmetics on the neck. Custom shop would have been another grand. I hate the skulls and the signature but i've never picked up anything i liked better for feel/sound.


----------



## willyman101 (Jun 27, 2009)

I love ESPs. The nicest six string I've ever played (bar a strat) was an MII. I hate floyds but one day when I know how to work them sufficiently I will own a maple fingerboard version.


----------



## Interloper (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's my Horizon NT-II
Best playing and sounding guitar I have ever played.


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 28, 2009)

holy shit mikernaut, that 7 with the "gaymo" finish is awesome, i want one so bad now it's not even funny


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 30, 2009)

My ESP USA Custom Shop MV is SCHA-WEET! One of the few guitars I've ever played that I think is on par with my Jackson Soloist. But I tried a Standard Series M-II in a store and was thoroughly underwhelmed.  So I think LTD or used custom shop is the way to go.


----------



## MTech (Jun 30, 2009)

that doesn't make sense.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jun 30, 2009)

I like ESP. 

Thing is right, I was at the London International Music Show and ESP had only bought a handful of LTD models to their stand and they'd fastened them to the stands so I went over to the Guitar Village stall which had a substantial number of them and one of the ESP UK employees loitering there too. I tried an M-II which was disappointing to be honest, but then again it might have just been the stock setup and the fact they only had crappy Marshall MG10s to plug into (via headphones). I was torn as to which model to try and felt trying more than one pricey model at the same stall would be pushing my luck so I only tried the one. I wish I'd tried the Horizon they had instead. At their actual shop they've got loads of models. 

By the way, these German folks' ebay shop has some nice one-off/custom models for sale
ProMusicTools


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 1, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Whats the common understanding of the H-307? Higher end LTD or lower end LTD? In my experience, they sound great but the nuts are put on slopily etc and the maple top is just a veneer! Kind of like Schecters. Maybe its the South Korean build. My custom ESP is the nicest guitar I have ever played. EVER!



ESP makes 50, 100, 200, and 300/400 series of each line, 1000 series (aka deluxe for some lines) and then you get into ESP Standard, and Custom. 300/400 series get better tone wood choices (alder, ash, mahogany), the cheaper 50/100/200 series hardware, better construction (set thru, neck thru, yada yada), but not as much quality control compared to 1000 series and up. 

So really a 300/400 series is mid grade. Fantastic guitars. I'd avoid 50 and 100 series like the plague. 

I'm an ESP/LTD fanatic, as some can tell. I've been using these guitars exclusively for the past 4 years live and in the studio and have not used a better guitar. They take abuse like Hollyfield, and have a great unique tone about them. I've played Ibanez, Schecter, Gibson, Fender and always come back to my LTDs. 



Now when the hell is ESP going to release a new LTD M407,1007, or M-7!?! DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> I'm an ESP/LTD fanatic, as some can tell.
> 
> Now when the hell is ESP going to release a new LTD M407,1007, or M-7!?! DAMN IT!!!



obviously not that much of a fanatic otherwise you would know that there is an M7


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 2, 2009)

I LOVE MY ESPs
I LOVE ESP


----------

